# Presentation of Armani Milan ...



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Curiosity: tomorrow Milan will host a preseason tournament with Mps Siena, Virtus Bologna and Armani Milan.

Between the 2th and 3th qarters of the final game, the new team of Milan will be presented to the milanese audience and during this show some players of AC Milan and Inter Milan ( the 2 Milan's soccer teams are now involved in the basketball club) will do a 3-point contest and so we will see if *Kakà*, *Adriano* or *Stankovic* are good with the orange ball :grinning: 

Back soon for the results ( of the games, naturally ... not the 3-point contest :laugh: )


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Curiosity: tomorrow Milan will host a preseason tournament with Mps Siena, Virtus Bologna and Armani Milan.
> 
> Between the 2th and 3th qarters of the final game, the new team of Milan will be presented to the milanese audience and during this show some players of AC Milan and Inter Milan ( the 2 Milan's soccer teams are now involved in the basketball club)


Very interesting to see the two soccer teams behind Armani Milan, are the fans ok with it?



> will do a 3-point contest and so we will see if *Kakà*, *Adriano* or *Stankovic* are good with the orange ball :grinning:
> 
> Back soon for the results ( of the games, naturally ... not the 3-point contest :laugh: )


This seems very funny, I would like to see them.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Presentation of Armani Milan ...*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Very interesting to see the two soccer teams behind Armani Milan, are the fans ok with it?


Well, from what I know yes.

Traditionally the basketball team has had always fans of both the teams, so it's not a problem.

Go Kakà, threw the bomb


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Between the 2th and 3th qarters of the final game, the new team of Milan will be presented to the milanese audience and during this show some players of AC Milan and Inter Milan ( the 2 Milan's soccer teams are now involved in the basketball club) will do a 3-point contest and so we will see if Kakà, Adriano or Stankovic are good with the orange ball


Great idea I must say... I guess Armani really decided to promote basketball... 

all he has to do in the regular season games is to bring 4-5 supermodels to watch he game- and ticket sales will go waaaaaaaaaaaaay up


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Great idea I must say... I guess Armani really decided to promote basketball...
> 
> all he has to do in the regular season games is to bring 4-5 supermodels to watch he game- and ticket sales will go waaaaaaaaaaaaay up


:rotf: 



:rock:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

20 minutes games

Mps Siena VS Virtus Bologna 29-27

Armani Milan VS Virtus Bologna 36-31

Mps Siena VS Armani Milan 45-26


Soccer players shooting contest: 10-1 for AC Milan :grinning:


----------

